# Wiley - take that - dammmm!!



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

proper tune!






seems to be love it/hate it though!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

wiley is pretty cool, u listen to alot of his stuff?


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

s'all about Skeppyyyy!!

Take away the 'W' take away the 'Y' fix up the letters all you do is just 'L' 'I' 'E'


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

samurl said:


> s'all about Skeppyyyy!!


edit: just remembered he is on here http://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=Er5ke1nd3SE
not too bad


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> edit: just remembered he is on here http://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=Er5ke1nd3SE
> not too bad


Wretch 3 2 always goes HARD


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

say what?lol


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

you might like this then, 



 bit of wiley to keep you happy p:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

wiley pies ftw haha


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

*Ed Sherran - Newish guy!*

.edit


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> proper tune!
> 
> YouTube- WIley And Chu Fu - Take That ***New***
> 
> seems to be love it/hate it though!


Heard this on radio 1 yesterday what a tune!!!


----------

